# Strait-Flex Corner Taping - What type of drywall mud should I use?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Multi purpose with the straight flex (green lid)---it contains glue---
Easy sand MIGHT work--yes it might--but are you willing to find out that it didn't?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Hot mud does not stick very well to vinyl, use the all purpose.


----------

